# Homemade Humidor



## HWiebe

As with most of us, I started off with a tupperdor. My increasing interest in the hobby quickly outgrew the plastic container. I shopped around for a humidor but after seeing some of the craftsmanship and prices, I decided to roll my own.

The project started off 5 months ago in my previous house/garage. I didn't have any real plans or drawings as I normally do for a project. I picked up some used glass at the local Habitat For Humanity Re-store ($2.81 for 6 panes) and built the humidor to fit. Less glass cutting that way. The frame of the humidor is made of rejected 5" wide 96" long, 1" thick solid Maple molding blanks I bought from work ($2 each). I ripped them down and cut a groove for the glass. 









I design a construction method in my head and tested it with the door since it was going to be the toughest part to build with my very limited selection of tools.









This joint was later glued up with hand shaved Cherry biscuits cut from 1" stock.









With the successful completion of the humi door (get it?) I sourced some Spanish Cedar from a local lumber yard ($12.99 a BF). You're looking at $54 right here and that's with getting the bottom 3.5 BF for free due to severe checking.









I then measured and cut the rest of the frame from Maple.









Then came rough assembly.









Note the drawer in the base. This is not an accessory drawer. This will actually house the beads or other humidification system to keep the top open and clear for cigars.









This is the accessory storage bin. Lid has two panes of glass.









Both the interior floor and ceiling of the humidor are made of 1" thick, solid Spanish Cedar.










Since the base is to hold all the humidity, I needed a way to move the air between chambers. Solution? Venturi's! I walked around the Home Depot for a good hour before finding something that looked right. A couple of Brass plumbing parts. Polished up nicely with some jewelers polish and a Dremel. There's a 12V 40mm PC fan mounted under the two center Venturi's. They suck the air from the cigar chamber down into the bead chamber and the humidified air returns to the cigar chamber through the four slots along the walls.


















I then lined the interior portions of the Maple frame with Spanish Cedar back-cut to fit.









All Cedar linings were held in by solid Brass screws with countersunk tapered brass bushings.









At this point I had a basic Humidor. Next comes finishing.


----------



## HWiebe

I went through roughly 6 different colours of stains, varnishes and multiple application methods before I found the finish I was looking for.




























The bead tray. I just happened to find this plastic container at the dollar store. Perfect size, as if I had made the drawer to fit. Love those coinsidences.









Next I needed something for the eventual trays to rest on. I hit up 4 different Canadian Tire stores to buy this 3/8" Brass rod which I cut down.









I built a jig out of a giant screwdriver as the fulcrum and some scrap maple to bend the brass rods to shape.



























Then came the big move into our new house and I put this project on hold for a few months.

The other day I was back at it and made the Spanish Cedar Seal for the door.









I finished my first tray out of scrap Spanish Cedar.









I bought 2lbs of beads and have been seasoning the humi for 3 days now. still not stabilized. There's a lot of wood to suck up the moisture. RH of 20% in the room doesn't help.









Will keep you guys up to date on the seasoning process.:laugh:


----------



## Evonnida

WOW!!! That is amazing!!!


----------



## Bleedingme

Awesome craftsmanship and ingenuity! How much time and $ did that set you back?


----------



## HWiebe

I've lost track of both $$$ and time invested in this project. I'm just glad it's nearing the point of usefulness!!!!

Seasoning in my Office...


----------



## Batista30

You've done a phenomenal job on the humidor so far! Some great work.


----------



## ignite223

That is awesome! Great job


----------



## Son Of Thor

Looks great! I like the color you chose for it.


----------



## powerman659

I dont know what to say beside AMAZING!


----------



## BDog

Color me impressed! Very impressed! From the initial pictures I though it was going to be a floor stander and was a little surprised that it was not larger in stature. I guess it needs to somewhat portable if you have to move it into a new location. 

I want one that looks like a Houdini dunk tank!


----------



## gibson_es

damn, that is one hell of a job, truly amazing, i really need to take up wood working.


----------



## centralharbor

holy crap, that's great


----------



## tobacmon

Very nice , Very nice indeed! I like how you laid out your progress along your build. You have a knack for building that's for sure!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Hekthor! That is one great quality piece of craftsmanship! It looks beautiful and that will hold a ton of cigars! It seems like you got a good deal on all of the wood and what not.

Great going on this beautiful piece, way to go man!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks guys. I've enjoyed the entire build so far. I learned a lot about the build process and how humidity behaves. I've already got new ideas for my next build. 8)


----------



## Rock31

Very nice build man! Always better when you build it yourself  gives you that nice sense of accomplishment!


----------



## Cigary

I always admire this stuff and it's the brainpower behind the build that really impresses me. Managing the RH of this build is going to tell you whether it's successful or not and if it holds well then you could sell those for a really good price. That is a beautiful piece and is an heirloom as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Frankenstein

Awesome! This darned site will be the end of me... if not for the cigars, the power tools to build such projects that inspire me.


----------



## MoreBeer

Excellent work. Quite impressive. I like the mini tower look to it.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Beautiful. I like the fan/bead setup. Lot of thought went into this and I agree with the previous post that this will be an heirloom.

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## Oldmso54

That's just freakin amazing! Can't imagine myself having the time, patience and resourcefulness you have. The tray holders = bending the rods & polishing them - really creative, as were many other aspects of build.

Shall I put my order in now? LOL


----------



## Tman

Wow. That is AMAZING. Great job and thanks for posting.


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks for the feedback guys/gals. Question, how does the industry measure a humidor's cigar capacity? Theoretically you could take the trays out and jam the box full of stick or limit oneself to a single layer of sticks on each tray. I've always wondered how they derive the CT.


----------



## jbrown287

LxWxD divided by 7 I believe. I think it's 7


----------



## Herf N Turf

Simply too cool for words. Nicely done!


----------



## Mr. Slick

:jaw: That's wonderful


----------



## jswaykos

jbrown287 said:


> LxWxD divided by 7 I believe. I think it's 7


Yeah, the 'measurement' of how many sticks a humidor can hold is for packed to the top, no trays, just a solid block of sticks. So technically, you have a MASSIVE humidor, if you were to store sticks out of boxes, all on top of each other!

Great looking project, by the way! Motivates me to get garage-sale-ing/antiquing to find something old that can be converted!


----------



## HWiebe

jswaykos said:


> Motivates me to get garage-sale-ing/antiquing to find something old that can be converted!


It's funny you say that. I was thinking of doing the same thing but couldn't find anything under $300 that would do the trick. I built this thing to look somewhat oldschool. With all the brass, rough dowrlled joints, and slotted screws.


----------



## rus_bro

now THAT is impressive.. GREAT JOB SIR...

rb


----------



## Jared

Great job. Definitely keep us posted on how it works out, particularly the humidity circulation once your drawers are in place. I built a humi into one of my kitchen cabinets and have a hard time getting humidity into the upper portion through a slotted drawer. Your circulation solution seems clever and unique, and I hope it works well.


----------



## Jared

Oh, and I forgot to mention, I absolutely love the brass rails. Really ingenious, classy touch.


----------



## hoosiers2006

Very nicely done. Simply amazing.


----------



## Dave.73

I know it's already been said a lot but, man, that is one awesome looking humi. I applaud your craftsmanship as well as your patience to take the time to do this right. It really looks beautiful. Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## Phantasos

looks sweet!


----------



## Chris222

WOW! wish I had paid more attention in wood working class!


----------



## rdn6405

very nice work


----------



## ktblunden

That looks amazing! I really want to get into woodworking one of these days. You have some serious talent there.


----------



## HWiebe

UPDATE: It's starting to stabilize. I'm seeing it swing between 60% RH and 67%RH depending on how I moisten the beads. She's still drinking a lot of water though. Excuse the photo quality (iPhone 3GS camera doesn't work that great in low light).


----------



## Big Rick

Amazing craftsmanship. I have a question about the door seal. When you said "The other day I was back at it and made the Spanish Cedar Seal for the door." is that seal wood to wood or a gasket? I am in the process of making a humidor myself but am concerned about the door as my skills are much less than yours.


----------



## Boston Rog

Great job wish i could build one.


----------



## HWiebe

Big Rick said:


> Amazing craftsmanship. I have a question about the door seal. When you said "The other day I was back at it and made the Spanish Cedar Seal for the door." is that seal wood to wood or a gasket? I am in the process of making a humidor myself but am concerned about the door as my skills are much less than yours.


The seal is wood to wood. Although the seal was very tight when I built it, changes in RH of the house will actually caused the entire humidor do change shape as solid wood isn't nearly as stable as say MDF. I added a 3mm thick closed-cell foam gasket to the perimeter of the door to help seal it year round.


----------



## Coop D

Are you seasoning this beauty by moistening the beads?


----------



## pit bull

Very nice, wish I had that talent.


----------



## Stranger929

Wow, very nice job!! Gorgeous design on that!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Very nice. I'm currently building a humi. Nothing as big as big or as complex as yours but it really makes me want to finish mine.


----------



## HWiebe

Coop D said:


> Are you seasoning this beauty by moistening the beads?


I'm using 70%RH beads.I moistened 50% of them. I then placed 6 plastic containers on each shelf with 1/4" of distilled water in them. I then let it sit like that for 3 days letting the RH reach a high of 83%. I then removed all the water trays leaving only the beads.

Seems to have done the trick but am still feeding it a little watter every few days. Only time will tell if this is a trend or simply part of the seasoning process of this particular humidor.:clock:


----------



## Coop D

For something that size, I would almost use an electronic device to regulate the humidity after open the door. A lot of air is going to enter/leave when you swing that door open. Great looking humidor!!!! You should be very proud of being able to make that!!!!


----------



## Athion

Really amazing! Great work. I wish I had a 10th of your skill... The only thing I can make with tools is a mess  (but its one helluva mess!  )


----------



## ducman

Hwiebe - any pics of the fan installation you could share ?


----------



## HWiebe

Coop D said:


> For something that size, I would almost use an electronic device to regulate the humidity after open the door. A lot of air is going to enter/leave when you swing that door open. Great looking humidor!!!! You should be very proud of being able to make that!!!!


I think with enough beads and the active fans, it does a similar job as a Cigar Oasis per say. Though I may go that route in the future if this doesn't do the trick.


----------



## HWiebe

ducman said:


> Hwiebe - any pics of the fan installation you could share ?


I took some just for you. lol

Keep in mind I just rigged this up for testing, that's why there is no wire management or conduit.

Looking down into the Velocity stack









40mm fans mounted underneath.









PCB with DC in and power on off switch. Still need to make a wooden cowl for this.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

just a thought but maybe before you completely hide all the wire you add in a auto timer so it can circulate air automatically for you like run 5 min every few hours or something. Just my 2 cents but I love what you made there.


----------



## ducman

HWeibe - looks great thanks for the pics!


----------



## socalocmatt

If you do end up hooking up a timer and dont want to run the plug to a timer box you can hook up one of these: 60 Minute Adjustable On/Off Cyclic Timer - Cana Kit. I am playing around with one now and they work pretty damn good.


----------



## HWiebe

socalocmatt said:


> If you do end up hooking up a timer and dont want to run the plug to a timer box you can hook up one of these: 60 Minute Adjustable On/Off Cyclic Timer - Cana Kit. I am playing around with one now and they work pretty damn good.


I was thinking about soldering up a quick timer but this could save me the work. Thanks for the link. Right now I am running the fan full time. I'll experiment with turning it off and on to see if that makes the RH more stable or less stable.

Today I took the beads out completely and replaced them with KL. Will see how well that works.


----------



## HWiebe

Switched to Kitty Litter two days ago and she seems to be holding steady 66%-69%! :thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

WOW... thats one awesome looking humidor!
Great job on it!

I'd like to tackle a project like that one day. Just don't have the time or the space to do it in as of now.


----------



## HWiebe

Been holding steady at 68% all day long. Sweet! I was starting to think this humi may have a leak judging from how thirsty it was.


----------



## fivespdcat

That's absolutely awesome! I'm guessing the air exchange caused by the fans blowing was drying the beads out quickly switching to more saturated KL may have solved your problem????


----------



## HWiebe

fivespdcat said:


> That's absolutely awesome! I'm guessing the air exchange caused by the fans blowing was drying the beads out quickly switching to more saturated KL may have solved your problem????


That's what I thought at first too but think about it. If I were drying out the beads, the moisture would be going into the air inside the humi which the hygro would then read. So I think they just couldn't hold enough moisture to feed the air volume in the humi. I would have needed more beads. Besides, the KL is larger so te crystals have spaces between one another to act as a natural ventilation system inside the tupperware tray. The beads are so small and are so colse together that really only the beads exposed to the outside were doing their job, the rest were somewhat insulated inside the bags.


----------



## fivespdcat

True, I think what's important is that it works and looks great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow that's real nice being a Master Carpenter by trade i really appreciate all the work you have done!:first:

How the hell did i miss this thread.:doh:


----------



## HWiebe

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow that's real nice being a Master Carpenter by trade i really appreciate all the work you have done!:first:
> 
> How the hell did i miss this thread.:doh:


All that with a crappy plastic table saw, hand held router, and a mitresaw with 1/8" side to side play. I spent more time on setting up the tools than I did actually building it I swear.:banghead:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

HWiebe said:


> All that with a crappy plastic table saw, hand held router, and a mitresaw with 1/8" side to side play. I spent more time on setting up the tools than I did actually building it I swear.:banghead:


Absolutely great work on this ....makes me want to do something like it.


----------



## Veteran.V

This looks awesome man, good job!!


----------



## HWiebe

I've got the KL dialed in now.

At first, the humidor remained a thirsty beast during the harsh cold winter months. I placed a 4oz stainless steel cup in the humidifier drawer sitting atop the KL and the humi would drink this in one week.

I got tired of filling it up. I made a trip to the Dollarama (dollar store) and bought a plastic sandwich container. I cut a hole in the lid with similar dimensions as the stainless cup. I filled it with DW and sat it atop the KL. I left it for a few days and it came up a little dry. I enlarged the hole a bit and tried again. Now it maintains perfect RH between 63° and 67° depending on the temperature of the room and I only have to fill it once every few weeks, even less often now that spring weather has arrived.


----------



## bbasaran

Nice Idea with the KL and a very nice Humidor.


----------



## HWiebe

I finally got around to getting a nameplate engraved for my humidor.

Engraved with my initials and the humidor manufacturing company I'd love to start. out:


----------



## Tritones

That is really, really cool - an amazing design and build! Excellent work, and thanks for sharing! Gives me some hope for a humi that I'd like to build - with similar tools to what you used.

One question - have you tested the RH at the top and the bottom - is there a differential? I was a little concerned when I saw that the air circulation involved pulling air into the venturis at the bottom, situated not far from the return vents. Seemed like it might not circulate through the entire humidor space evenly. Has that been a problem at all?


----------



## Wineador

Very nice work. Why on earth did you ask me for tray prices if you've got equipment and skills like that?

Humi looks great! Get those drawers built!


----------



## HWiebe

Tritones said:


> One question - have you tested the RH at the top and the bottom - is there a differential? I was a little concerned when I saw that the air circulation involved pulling air into the venturis at the bottom, situated not far from the return vents. Seemed like it might not circulate through the entire humidor space evenly. Has that been a problem at all?


This was a concern early on in the build but I made sure to cut the return slots near the side walls of the humidor so the air blows along the walls and up to the top of the humi. I tested the design by draping thin strips of toilet paper over each brass rail and then running the fans. All the pieces of paper waved from the air current even the top ones meaning the circulation was working. I've done the two hygro test and there is only a 1% RH difference from bottom to top.



Wineador said:


> Very nice work. Why on earth did you ask me for tray prices if you've got equipment and skills like that?
> 
> Humi looks great! Get those drawers built!


Lol. Thanks Forrest. The problem I've run into is I no longer have a proper work space. Also I can only get my hands on 4/4 Spanish Cedar and I do not own a band saw nor thickness planer to resaw it down to the dimenssions I'd need. If you'd be willing to sell (or possibly trade) me some 3/8" and 1/4" Spanish Cedar I'd build the trays for sure.


----------



## Tritones

Tritones said:


> One question - have you tested the RH at the top and the bottom - is there a differential? I was a little concerned when I saw that the air circulation involved pulling air into the venturis at the bottom, situated not far from the return vents. Seemed like it might not circulate through the entire humidor space evenly. Has that been a problem at all?





HWiebe said:


> This was a concern early on in the build but I made sure to cut the return slots near the side walls of the humidor so the air blows along the walls and up to the top of the humi. I tested the design by draping thin strips of toilet paper over each brass rail and then running the fans. All the pieces of paper waved from the air current even the top ones meaning the circulation was working. I've done the two hygro test and there is only a 1% RH difference from bottom to top.


 Excellent!


----------



## WyldKnyght

That is just amazing Hekthor!!!!

:bowdown: :clap2:


----------



## dragonhead08

I love seeing these homemade humidors!


----------



## socapots

wow dude.. that is simply amazing.
nice work. .
and the brass looks great.


----------



## socapots

and i cant find the button to edit my post. so ill just whore a bit. haha.
that name plate looks good too.
good logo.


----------



## txemtp69

very nice. Wish I was that handy or patient with woodwork


----------



## HectorL

Wow that thing looks great, I love seein it come to life with each picture...


----------



## Cigary

The talent and artistry of some of the brothers is incredible and love this one you made. I'd get a leather chair and park my kiester for hours with a good book/music and puff away.


----------



## E Dogg

Very stunning indeed! I love the brass tray holders. Ingenious!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Fantastic work! That is one hell of a nice looking humidor. I would like to think one day I could make one as nice as this one. Might have already been asked, but are you planning on adding more trays to that beast? Very nice!


----------



## Chief2112

Amazing craftsmanship and a beautiful humidor. I wish I was handy enough to take on a project like that. Well done sir!! Enjoy!


----------



## HWiebe

Sherlockholms said:


> Fantastic work! That is one hell of a nice looking humidor. I would like to think one day I could make one as nice as this one. Might have already been asked, but are you planning on adding more trays to that beast? Very nice!


I'm low on SC and $$$ at the moment so the plastic trays are staying for now.


----------



## Wineador

HWiebe said:


> I'm low on SC and $$$ at the moment so the plastic trays are staying for now.


Sounds like a good time for a trade doesn't it? :whoo:


----------



## JPinDC

jbrown287 said:


> LxWxD divided by 7 I believe. I think it's 7


Not sure about this. I just measured a box that came with 25 coronas and that formula worked out to 9. It also gives 246 sticks per cubic foot (12*12*12) which seems like way too many.


----------



## Hoghunter

very impressive!


----------



## chasingstanley

Congratz on this my man!


----------



## rvan84

The nameplate is absolutely awesome when put together with the rest of the humidor.


----------



## Coop D

When are you going into production???


----------



## GeoffbCET

Coop D said:


> When are you going into production???


Second that! I want one. Very inventive ideas.


----------



## MattNJ

on one hand I wish god made me handy with woodwork
on the other hand I am happy he didnt because I would be dead broke with huge humidors stuffed with smokes

great job bro!


----------



## David_ESM

MattNJ said:


> on one hand I wish god made me handy with woodwork
> on the other hand I am happy he didnt because I would be dead broke with huge humidors stuffed with smokes
> 
> great job bro!


That's the way to look at the pros and cons :beerchug:


----------



## Fatboy501

Beautiful work... absolutely beautiful. I'd love to have something like that for my own home.


----------



## smelvis

Hekthor that is very impressive bro, quality and handsome at the same time, I can see you doing this for a living for sure. I likee!


----------



## bbasaran

Maybe you should scatch some designs and add some price tags


----------



## HWiebe

I'd love to do this for a living but I don't have the tools to start it up. This thing took like 4 or 5 months to build and is still not complete.


----------



## Swany

Friggin great work bro. I lovveeee it. So now u just need a silent partner to pay for what you need. :cell:


----------



## kolumbo69

awesome skills man!


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Excellent looking humi. Especially like the logo, simple yet creative.


----------



## GeoffbCET

Everything in this world has a price. I would actually pay you to make me one of those. I don't wanna try making one myself. Shop class in highschool wasn't one of my A+ classes.


----------



## penguinshockey

HWiebe said:


> I'd love to do this for a living but I don't have the tools to start it up. This thing took like 4 or 5 months to build and is still not complete.


You did an awesome job! Where in Home Depot did you find the brass "venturis". I didn't see anythink like that in my Home Depot. Do you by chance still have the receipt with the stock number? I want to do something similar to what you did only I built a humidification device using distilled water and a humidistat similar to the larger humidifiers that sell for $200. My humidor is approximately 13 ft3 which would have required about 5 lbs of beads. The humidifier I am building will cost around $65 and will go in the bottom of the cabinet like yours.


----------



## ame16

Amazing!


----------



## CigarMike

That is one sexy humidor. Very impressed with the vents between the drawer and the main area. You could definitly make some money on these if you wanted to.


----------



## Maik

That is just amazing! If i decide to make my own humidor at some point, i will take some ideas from your humidor. Yours is truly a piece of art!


----------



## Fuzzy

That's one fine piece of furniture! Can't hardly wait to see it loaded.


----------



## lebz

Very classy.... I never usually like the stand up Humi's. But this one is really nice


----------



## LLave

Unbelievably pimp. You have some serious skills. I saw you mention wanting to start a manufacturing business, I say go for it. Great work brother.


----------



## Hyewiz

Wow! 
Any updated picture how is the RH holding are you still using KL.

Please advise


----------



## A Midnight Maduro

I am amazed. Love how you bent the rods for the shelving, looks top notch!


----------



## genxjinx

This is beautiful. After seeing this I ran out and bought some Walnut and Cedar to build one for myself. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Mason16Filz

Absolute Masterpiece!!


----------



## Gdaddy

Great job!

I had a production wood shop for 35 years building furniture. Projects like this are a work of love. The fine detail is very time consuming especially when there are bills to be paid. Inevitably people would always want something custom done. A simple change in the size of the cabinet will slow you down big time. I found the custom work was a killer. If you make one cabinet in one size you can set your machines to cut those dimensions and do more of an assembly line.

One word of caution... All wood frame doors expand and contract and have a tendency to warp fairly easily in time. Especially glass doors since there is just a small frame holding it together and supporting the weight of the glass. This is especially true in areas that go from hot summers to cold winters can play havoc on wood cabinets.

If you were to try to make a living selling these add up your materials and hours it took to assemble and finish. What could you sell it for to break even? Our formula to estimate costs were to take cost of materials + cost of labor + cost of finishing and multiply x 5. Doing this as a side hobby is a wonderful part of woodworking. Do this for a living becomes a whole different project.

BTW... Many of the great furniture companies in America have moved to China, India, Taiwan to get cheap labor. Factories around the country have been put out of business and unable to compete. Solid cherry dining room sets with dovetail joints and beveled glass are available from China for a fraction of the cost. I was put out of business because of this outsourcing. We couldn't come close to competing with these prices generated by paying people $5 a week.


----------



## US2China

Gdaddy said:


> I was put out of business because of this outsourcing. We couldn't come close to competing with these prices generated by paying people $5 a week.


The real problem is that the Chinese workers still hAve pride in their work at cheap labor rates - so you can get a higher quality product for less than yOu can in the US. Unfortunately most US workers getting paid N hourly wage think that they deserve more and do not care about the quality of work they are putting out. This is not a comment on you or your company just a generalization of the industries in general.


----------



## GottaBeKD

Thanks for bringing up this old thread... I have to agree with the rest. Amazing job. The attention to detail is phenomenal.


----------



## rstans

Wow, I wish I had some wood working talent. Nice work!!! :woohoo:


----------



## HWiebe

I've worked for north America's largest kitchen and bath cabinet manufacturer for nearly 12 years now and we too have resorted to sourcing components from China to remain competitive. I agree, our workforce is of the state of mind that the world owes them a living so $15 an hour isn't enough for them to actually care about quality. Keep in mind this is full on manufacturing production. Not artesian crafts like smaller cabinet companies where the same craftsman handles a project cradle to grave.

As a note on expansion of the wood frame. Lumber expands and contracts laterally across the grain. In this case all the frames are fairly narrow as to minimize expansion and contraction with the humidity swings. I inserted 1/2" foam gaskets all the way around the glass to allow for this. Also being that the cabinet is humidified internally truly minimizes the effect of ambient RH.



US2China said:


> The real problem is that the Chinese workers still hAve pride in their work at cheap labor rates - so you can get a higher quality product for less than yOu can in the US. Unfortunately most US workers getting paid N hourly wage think that they deserve more and do not care about the quality of work they are putting out. This is not a comment on you or your company just a generalization of the industries in general.


----------



## efletch

That thing is absolutely gorgeous, well done sir.


----------



## Jalaux10

That thing is amazing brother! ll you need to do now is develop some prints for this and sell them! Might not be an overnight millionaire but I'm sure it would add up to some extra sticks each month! With those kind of skills I'm sure its only a matter of time before you develop some other awesome homemade humidor and then sell those too! I am in no way or shape a business man but I know I would pay for some prints for something like that. I have the skills to build it but not the creativeness or humidor know how...


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Just bumping this up as I saw Hwiebe posted in another thread.. This is amazing.. Im thinking I may try doing this but without having to pay a dime for anything.. Craigslist here i come


----------



## Gordo1473

This has to inspired me. I'm hoping to start one soon


----------



## HWiebe

After a couple of winters I realized I needed to seal the glass better. Clearly the foam I installed in the grooves kept if from rattling but not from loosing RH. I used some clear silicone and applied a 45 degree corner bead all around the glass panels. Now she hold rock steady RH even in winter!


----------



## Es1topgun

wow you made an amazing looking humidor... if you were just to show just the final picture i wouldn't believe you that you made it great wood work and design!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## craig61a

Impressive! I like the design, the way you used the glass, brass racks, and especially how you implemented the humidification system.


----------



## Jay_Rich

Old thread or not, amazing Job from one canadian to another . I need to trade my car tools in for some woodworking tools!


Jay


----------



## HWiebe

Jay_Rich said:


> Old thread or not, amazing Job from one canadian to another . I need to trade my car tools in for some woodworking tools!
> 
> Jay


Thanks James.

Might I suggest Busy Bee Tools - Woodworking Tools, Metalworking Tools, Power Tools at factory direct prices.


----------



## Packerjh

This awesome old thread needed a bump...really nice work!


----------



## Montecristo#4

Awesome looking humidor great job! Now let us see what you have inside. Lol


----------



## SeanTheEvans

That is amazing. I just read this whole thread front to back, and am super impressed. That is not only a fantastic humidor, but some crazy woodworking art. The brass drawer holders really do it for me. I'd say "go for it" if you're really interested in making something like this a career, as you obviously have the talent. I, on the other hand, cannot build a birdhouse that wouldn't gut the first poor sparrow to fly into it, so purchasing something like this is my only option. 

Props to you for both the idea, and the ability to follow through. Hopefully you'll be enjoying the fruits of your labor for years to come


----------

